# Acid peroxide Idea



## chefjosh77 (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=93252

This is a vibratory tumbler. My thought was to use this for the fingers removal process instead of shaking it every couple of hours... The container is plastic, but it has a metal thread to secure the bowl to the unit. This could be shielded in plastic...

Any ideas, opinions?


----------



## butcher (Dec 17, 2008)

air bubbler for fish tanks at second hand store will agitate some and give oxidizer much cheaper. and less likely to sling acid everywhere. that might come in handy for other purposes.but thats just my thoughts.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Category.taf?CategoryID=294
here is a small torch set. I love harbor freight but have to stay away, I always find more than I need there.


----------

